# gaming pc for 80k



## the10karan (Jun 6, 2013)

What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:gaming gaming and only gaming,games like gta 4 sleeping dogs cod ghosts cod black ops 2 and upcoming games like gta v bf4 on high settings 1920*1080 resolution

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 80k can be extended upto 85k 
3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:not now but definetly in the future..

4. Which Operating System are you going to use?
Ans:windows 7 64 bit
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes i want to full hd 22 inches or more not less then that 1920*1080 resolution

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i want to buy everything

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:August

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:will be done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Jaipur,can shop online if needed

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: a. please  tell me if a gtx 770 is better then an amd raedon hd 7970 im confused please suggest gtx 770 if its faster also i can wait for 4th gen haswell cpus,1 thing more please suggest a good rig i want a good fps on ultra settings not less then 60 thank you all


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 6, 2013)

welcome to TDF 
here is my suggetion
FX 8350 @ 12k
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 @ 7k
G.Skill RipjawsX 8 gb (2x4gb) @ 4.8k
WD blue 1tb @ 3.8k
Dell S2240L @ 8.5k
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2.2k
corsair tx 650 watt V2 @ 5.5k
sapphire HD 7970 vapor x @ 31k
Asus DRW 24B3ST @ 1k
corsair 400r @ 4.9k
logitech g300 @ 1k
Razer Goliathus @ 0.6k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
total 84.5k
rest money use for buying some case fans.
best of luck


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 6, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> welcome to TDF
> here is my suggetion
> FX 8350 @ 12k
> Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 @ 7k
> ...



 good config.

Shiva


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

Performance wise HD 7970 GHz edition and GTX 770 Ti are neck to neck in gaming. But compute performance wise, the nVidia product is far behind. Also when overclocked, AMD HD 7900 offers more performance improvement than nVidia 7000 series. The Model, Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X edition is already running at 1000 MHz speed, offering same performance of GTX 770 and can be overclocked to gain extra performance.


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Performance wise HD 7970 GHz edition and GTX 770 Ti are neck to neck in gaming. But compute performance wise, the nVidia product is far behind. Also when overclocked, AMD HD 7900 offers more performance improvement than nVidia 7000 series. The Model, Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X edition is already running at 1000 MHz speed, offering same performance of GTX 770 and can be overclocked to gain extra performance.



^ This.

Performance wise a Single HD7970 GHz Edition is better than GTX770 [rebranded GTX680].


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

It is not just rebranding, it has BIOS update too and because of that performs slightly better than GTX 680. But ya, it is not over 7970 GHz edition.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ankush28 very nice rig,but i wanna ask one thing bro,should i wait for 4th gen cpus?and what about anhd 8970 its out i think but it says its for OEM or something like that sorry im a noob,and you forgot ups,i need ups because in my area electricity goes 1-2times a day...


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> It is not just rebranding, it has BIOS update too and because of that performs slightly better than GTX 680. But ya, it is not over 7970 GHz edition.



Even my HD7970 performs similar to GHz Edition with a BIOS Update....But i can't change the names.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Even my HD7970 performs similar to GHz Edition with a BIOS Update....But i can't change the names.



d3p what fps do you get in crysis 3 bf3 on ultra high settings?


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2013)

the10karan said:


> d3p what fps do you get in crysis 3 bf3 on ultra high settings?



I run HD7970 CF both at 1250Mhz at a resolution of 3780x1920. With High - optimized settings, i get close to 35-40Fps.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 6, 2013)

which ups should i get?

and what about 4th gen haswell cpu by intel?should i wait or go with amd fx 8350


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2013)

the10karan said:


> which ups should i get?
> 
> and what about 4th gen haswell cpu by intel?should i wait or go with amd fx 8350



You can't get the Haswell's into your budget. So go with FX8350 & the config suggested by *Ankush28*.

Secondly. If you are going with HD7970, then better to stick to APC1.1Kva.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

The Gtx 770 is overall 4% faster than 7970ghz edition at 1080p resolutions.

Here's the proof. - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

Add to that, there 45w less power draw and the overall build of a 770 is much superior.
770 also has a far better overclock performance than 680 as it has a TITAN like PCB.

7970 ghz doesn't hold an overclocking advantage over 770 anymore. The latter has terrific performance boost with clock speeds, better than 680.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

The above should serve as a proof. 

770 would be a better choice than sapphire ghz edition. Its even better if some custom overclocked 770's like gigabyte windforce and Asus DC II.
They even widen the gap more from a 7970 ghz.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

But Vicky, in Tomshardware and Anandtech review, in most of the new games, they were performing similarly, in some 770 was ahead and in some 7970 GHz was ahead.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> But Vicky, in Tomshardware and Anandtech review, in most of the new games, they were performing similarly, in some 770 was ahead and in some 7970 GHz was ahead.



Tomshardware tested in 2560x1600 resolution only. The gap narrows down at such high resolutions and neither card allows highest settings at those res.

7970 was only ahead in amd centric titles like dirt and hitman. Dirt uses a special lighting system that works better in amd cards. They are not optimized for nvidia.
Hitman somehow locks fps for nvidia cards as seen in tomshardware. Even titan and 770 give similar fps in hitman and 7970 is ahead.

In all other games that are neutral, 770 has a slight edge and its 4% overall better. Its a lot better than 680 actually.
If 770 can be had at a price similar or lower than 7970, i don't see a point of not considering it.

Besides, a lot of 770 oc models are priced at reference levels.

Check guru3d's review at 1080p. 770 has a slight edge across the board.

*www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_review,1.html


----------



## d3p (Jun 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Tomshardware tested in 2560x1600 resolution only. The gap narrows down at such high resolutions and neither card allows highest settings at those res.
> 
> 7970 was only ahead in amd centric titles like dirt and hitman. Dirt uses a special lighting system that works better in amd cards. They are not optimized for nvidia.
> Hitman somehow locks fps for nvidia cards as seen in tomshardware. Even titan and 770 give similar fps in hitman and 7970 is ahead.
> ...



It's good to go with GTX770 now, since its a new gen Card. But *are they available in india ??*

Moreover atleast op need to wait a month or so get the non-reference cards.

IMO let OP decide which card to get, when we all made our points regarding the Performance of both HD7970 GHz & GTX770.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

The reference model is available around 30K in India.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

Op can consider the following. The price is very good actually:

GIGABYTE GV-R797OC-3GD Ultra Durable VGA Series Garphic Card


----------



## the10karan (Jun 6, 2013)

im going for gtx 770 but hd 7970 has 3gb of vram and gtx 770 has 2gb of vram,future games are going to use a lot of vram,im confused guys you all tell me what i should do...


----------



## varun004 (Jun 6, 2013)

the10karan said:


> im going for gtx 770 but hd 7970 has 3gb of vram and gtx 770 has 2gb of vram,future games are going to use a lot of vram,im confused guys you all tell me what i should do...


the only game which uses more than 2gb vram is crysis 3 right now and that only at very high setting. 7970 struggles to keep playable fps at those setting so will any game which will use more than 2 gb vram. The bottom line is 770 is ideal for games which uses upto 2gb of vram.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 6, 2013)

so should i go gor gtx 770


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 6, 2013)

if avilable for 30k then.go for it both 7970 & 770 are neck to neck in performence as 770 is newer and consumes less power you shoud go for 770 

and overclock 770 to get best out of it


----------



## varun004 (Jun 6, 2013)

the10karan said:


> so should i go gor gtx 770


yeah, if not planning for dual card config in future 'cause if you would then 7970 with extra vram will come in handy for games which use more than 2gb vram.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

Actually there is a high chance that future games will use huge Video Memory. Reason: the current generation Console (PS4 and Xbox next) design which are having 8 GB of Ram and games designed for them will surely have more VRam requirement. This is not my opinion but the opinion of the most of the Game developers. Also check the link Vickybat has shared for the Gigabyte 7970 OC model. At a price of 26.8K including tax, it is really a superb deal.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 6, 2013)

Is gigabyte 7970 agood? Or asus one...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2013)

Get the Gigabyte one as it is far cheaper but offers great build quality and a great cooler.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 7, 2013)

i want to go for gtx 770 but it has less vram then hd 7970 i dont care about gpu i just want 60+ fps on games  at 1920*1080 resolution and everything set to high...both are good gpus but gtx 770 is 4% faster and hd 7970 offers more vram so it would be better(hd 7970)for future games but gtx 770 is faster,argghhg what to do? also what about saphirre hd 7970 vapor x which ankush28 suggested,is it faster theb gigabyte one?


----------



## varun004 (Jun 7, 2013)

the10karan said:


> i want to go for gtx 770 but it has less vram then hd 7970 i dont care about gpu i just want 60+ fps on games  at 1920*1080 resolution and everything set to high...both are good gpus but gtx 770 is 4% faster and hd 7970 offers more vram so it would be better(hd 7970)for future games but gtx 770 is faster,argghhg what to do? also what about saphirre hd 7970 vapor x which ankush28 suggested,is it faster theb gigabyte one?


i just gave you reason why to choose 770 over 7970. Why are you so confused ?


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 7, 2013)

both card can give you 60+ fps on 1080p, high setting, so wuthout any more confusion go for one which you like personally.
my vote still go for sapphire hd 7970 vapor x.
in 1-2 year if games demands more make it dual card i.e. crossfireX.
or sell it for 15-20k add few from your side get latest one at that time
I always think like this


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2013)

Buddy, 770 is just a rebranded GTX 680 with slight memory overclock and better PCB. When overclocked at the same speed which is around 1250 MHz, all the three cards, GTX 680, GTX 770 and HD 7970, perform similarly. The 4% higher performance of GTX 770 is just because of the overclocked Memory by using a better PCB. All the custom PCB based GTX 680s (Like MSI Lightning) can be easily overclocked to same degree and perform same when overclocked at the same speed.
Recently HardOcp has performed a test including all these three cards and their conclusion is same.
HARDOCP - MSI GeForce GTX 770 Lightning - MSI N770 Lightning Overclocking Review


----------



## the10karan (Jun 7, 2013)

thank you very much everybody   im going for an hd 7970...can anyone help me with the ups?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 7, 2013)

^APC 1.1 KVA ups

Shiva


----------



## the10karan (Jun 7, 2013)

im thinking of changing the psu,this one seasonic ss-750js 750 watts because if i will overclock in future 650 watts wont be enough so can i take this  one?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2013)

650W is enough for overclocking of both CPU and Graphics card.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 7, 2013)

ok then..


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 7, 2013)

@ cilus 
when HD 7990 is expected to come in india.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> @ cilus
> when HD 7990 is expected to come in india.


7990 is already available. Check at mdcomputers.in


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 7, 2013)

oops my bad.
sorry
but tooo costly
does it worth that....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> oops my bad.
> sorry
> but tooo costly
> does it worth that....


A 7950 CF is better.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 7, 2013)

how much does an hd 7990 costs?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

you are going for a 7990 in a 80K PC?? 

what are your core components till now??


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 7, 2013)

the10karan said:


> how much does an hd 7990 costs?



above 50k ~ 52k
avoid it.
it is not suited for you rig


----------



## the10karan (Jun 8, 2013)

haha ya i know ankush...

guys how can i get bluetooth and wifi pn my pc,please tell,and i7 4770k is for 19k i can increase my budget to 92k by adding 4770k...

ankush28 the  gpu which you suggested me requires 850 watt of power supply i saw specsof this gpu at flipkart.com my psu is just 650 watt,please change it bro...


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

why is no one helping me or replying my questions?i waited for so many days but no one replyed...please respond


----------



## d3p (Jun 12, 2013)

the10karan said:


> haha ya i know ankush...
> 
> guys how can i get bluetooth and wifi pn my pc,please tell,and i7 4770k is for 19k i can increase my budget to 92k by adding 4770k...
> 
> ankush28 the  gpu which you suggested me requires 850 watt of power supply i saw specsof this gpu at flipkart.com my psu is just 650 watt,please change it bro...



USB Bluetooth dongles are available for less than 200bucks & comes with very small form factor. Connect & Forget . Similarly for WiFi, get a USB wifi Access for 800 bucks from Netgear, iBall & Dlink.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

Can i chanve my cpu to i7 4770k?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

the10karan said:


> Can i chanve my cpu to i7 4770k?


That would require changing the motherboard and PSU. (and possibly RAM). What config are you currently going with?


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

Harshil sharma im going with the config suggested by ankush28 and if changing psu motherboard and ram is the option so im ok with it...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

If thats the config you are going with, then you may not wait for Haswell and go with 8350 (better vfm).


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

actually i want intel rig i7 3rd or 4th gen can i go for i7 3770k instead of 8350 its faster than 8350


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

I7  for gaming is a huge overkill. Stick with 8350, the gaming performance difference you'll get will be nothing compared to the extra 10k you'll be spending (add the cost of motherboard too). Why do you  want an i7?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2013)

i7 3770K is priced almost 8K higher than the FX-8350 and the good Motherboard will cost you arond 12K, increasing the total system cost significantly. As a resulut you have to sacrifise some other components like GPU which is not recommended for a Gaming PC. You need a proper balance between CPU and GPU.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 12, 2013)

i7 is not need at all.its just 3-5 %faster than i5 + additional rs 8000.i7 is usefull if you purpose is of both gaming and editing/rendering stuff.For pure gaming stick with i5 or fx 8350


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

i like intel rigs,if not i7 then can i go for i5 3570k?


----------



## varun004 (Jun 12, 2013)

go with amd rig, games will be optimised for amd hardware in future 'cause they will be designed to run on consoles consisting amd hardware and that makes amd stuff worth buying.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

@op; can you please mention why do you like intel configs?

@op; can you please mention why do you like intel configs?


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

i want intel rig because i saw benchmarks of so many games and intel was fastet in all the games bro,thats why i want intel rig because i will just play games in it and nothing else.....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 12, 2013)

*lNTEL RIG :

Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Gigabyte z77 - U3dh mobo - rs 12000

G-skill ripjaws x 1600mhz 4gb x 2 - rs 4400

Gigabyte hd 7970 oc 3gb / Saphhire hd 7970 3gb boost edition - Rs 27000

Corsair Tx 650v2 Psu - rs 5500

Wd cavier blue 1tb hd - rs 3700

Dell s2240l ips led - rs 8500

Asus 24x dvd writer - rs 1000

Cooler master hyper evo 212 + - rs 2100

Corsair 400r cabinet - rs 4700

Total - rs 82,900  (without periphals)


*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> lNTEL RIG :
> 
> Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000
> 
> ...


its TX650v2, not Txv2.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ ok corrected


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

hey awesome rig,1 thing can i change the gpu to saphirre hd 7970  vapor x? and also im confused between 8350 and i5 3570k,the thing is in 8350 there are 8 cores but it is slower then 3570k.....

suppose if i go for crossfire in future,will 650 watt of psu be enough?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 12, 2013)

the10karan said:


> hey awesome rig,1 thing can i change the gpu to saphirre hd 7970 vapor x? and also im confused between 8350 and i5 3570k,the thing is in 8350 there are 8 cores but it is slower then 3570k.....
> 
> suppose if i go for crossfire in future,will 650 watt of psu be enough?



get gigabyte or boost edition of hd 7970,i donot think extra 3-4k on vapour x model worth it.

for multigpus get always nvidia as sli is better than xfire due better driver support and better scaling by nvidia.

But multigpus for single monitor would be overkill.

my suggestion would get single gpu only.multigpus is all about hassals..etc.you will be happy with single monster hd 7970 for next coming up years.

Regarding i5 vs 8350 - you know i5 is faster than it.no need to confuse on it


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

ok dude what is vapor x?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2013)

the10karan said:


> ok dude what is vapor x?



gpu cooler technology by sapphire


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

ok is vapor x faster then other 7970s and is gtx 680 faster then 7970


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 12, 2013)

hd 7970 oc / boost / ghz is faster than gtx 680.+ better oc potential

Vapour x is just cooler than boost edition one


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

ok then im going for the intel rig and for ups im going for apc 1.1 kva is it enough to handle my rig?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ yes it is enough.

^ yes it is enough.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 12, 2013)

can you give me the link of ups i want to buy it....


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2013)

the10karan said:


> can you give me the link of ups i want to buy it....



APC Back-UPS 1100, 230V, BS546A, without auto shutdown software, India


----------



## the10karan (Jun 13, 2013)

thank you d3p,do anyone a good gaming keyboard with led lights because i play games at night....


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2013)

the10karan said:


> thank you d3p,do anyone a good gaming keyboard with led lights because i play games at night....



If you play FPS games online, then go with a Mechanical Keyboard like Razer Black widow [which has led backlight] or CM Storm QuickFire. If MMORG, then Corsair K90 makes much sense. Or even Newly released Logitech G710+ Mechanical Boards are pretty good with cherry Brown keys.

If LED Backlight is not a requirement, then I would say get either Steelseries 6Gv2 or 7G. [6k - 8k]

If Membrane based Keyboard is preferred, then get Logitech G105 KB [less than 3.5k] is the best bet.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry im noob,i dont know much about keyboards,i am thinking of purchasing merc stealth by steel seties,it has 3 led lights colors


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2013)

the10karan said:


> sorry im noob,i dont know much about keyboards,i am thinking of purchasing merc stealth by steel seties,it has 3 led lights colors



Again, what type of games you play & let me know, whether online or offline ??


----------



## the10karan (Jun 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> Again, what type of games you play & let me know, whether online or offline ??



i play games like gta san andreas in multiplayer,i also play games offline like  cod and all open world games mostly offline...is merc stealth by steel series gopd?and do razor arctosa got led lights?


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2013)

the10karan said:


> i play games like gta san andreas in multiplayer,i also play games offline like  cod and all open world games mostly offline...is merc stealth by steel series gopd?and do razor arctosa got led lights?



Then any KB with just backlight will serve your purpose. Let it be SteelSeries Merc.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> Again, what type of games you play & let me know, whether online or offline ??



ok thanks,1 last question can you tell me the difference between saphirre hd 7970 ghz edition with oc and bost or hd 7970 with vapor x..which one is faster?


----------



## d3p (Jun 13, 2013)

As per the specifications from SapphireTech.

Sapphire HD 7970 GHz Vapor-X Edition is a GHz Edition card. It has two variants, one 3GB & another 6GB. It features a non reference PCB [not a standard PCB made during HD7970 design] with 8-Phase Power Design. It runs at 1000/1050(Boost) MHz Core Clock & supports 1 x HDMI (with 3D), 1 x Single-Link DVI-D, 1 x DisplayPort 1.2 & 1 x Dual-Link DVI-I. Maximum you can drive 3-monitors out of both.

Whereas cards like Sapphire HD 7970 GHz Toxic Edition, features similar specs but drives 4-monitors at a time. It's a 6GB Frame Buffer variant with pretty hefty GPU Cooler [sapphire calls it Toxic edition]. It supports Default: 1050/1100(Boost)/ Lethal Boost: 1100/1200(Boost) MHz Core Clock MHz Core Clock & can drive 1 x HDMI, 2 x Mini-DisplayPort, 1 x Single-Link DVI-D, 1 x Dual-Link DVI-I.

Boost & Factory OC cards are not GHz editions from Sapphire.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> Again, what type of games you play & let me know, whether online or offline ??





d3p said:


> As per the specifications from SapphireTech.
> 
> Sapphire HD 7970 GHz Vapor-X Edition is a GHz Edition card. It has two variants, one 3GB & another 6GB. It features a non reference PCB [not a standard PCB made during HD7970 design] with 8-Phase Power Design. It runs at 1000/1050(Boost) MHz Core Clock & supports 1 x HDMI (with 3D), 1 x Single-Link DVI-D, 1 x DisplayPort 1.2 & 1 x Dual-Link DVI-I. Maximum you can drive 3-monitors out of both.
> 
> ...



whats a PCB,and ghz is faster the other efitions,right?


----------



## varun004 (Jun 13, 2013)

pcb are circuit board of gpus just like the motherboards but the gpu chip is embedded.
If you ever plan to go for sli/crossfire you need very powerful cpus where currently intel has edge over amd.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 13, 2013)

the10karan said:


> whats a PCB,and ghz is faster the other efitions,right?


You can overclock a graphics card yourself beyond 1 GHz very easily. No need to pay >2k for factory overclocked cards if the non overclocked card has the same cooler.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 13, 2013)

ok then im going to purcashe saphirre hd 7970 oc edition with boost....


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2013)

@OP: do some self study. things will go much smoother.


----------



## d3p (Jun 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @OP: do some self study. things will go much smoother.



Adding to the above.

You're spending close to 80k+ on this RIG & you wanted it to be assemble by Assembler. what if, you face problems after few weeks or months or you reassemble it for cleaning or for better cable management. None of the assembler will help you out to achieve a better a cable management. I'm also sure this so called assemblers might not know, how to get the Pre-Filled water Cooling unit installation or Air Flow Configurations.

This is the best time to learn though lot of youtube videos & guides. Google is your best friend.

Recently, one of my friend bought a Rig of 150k+ & he can't able to assemble it. For two days, those items were kept just like that till i showed up & after installations, we found RAM's were faulty. So be careful & read a lot before getting such items.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 14, 2013)

+10000 to that.

+10000 to that.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 14, 2013)

d3p said:


> Adding to the above.
> 
> You're spending close to 80k+ on this RIG & you wanted it to be assemble by Assembler. what if, you face problems after few weeks or months or you reassemble it for cleaning or for better cable management. None of the assembler will help you out to achieve a better a cable management. I'm also sure this so called assemblers might not know, how to get the Pre-Filled water Cooling unit installation or Air Flow Configurations.
> 
> ...



ohhh i dont know which components to place on which location of cabinet,im just 16 years old,i will watch vedios on youtube but what if i placed some things on wrong part of the cabinet....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 14, 2013)

the10karan said:


> ohhh i dont know which components to place on which location of cabinet,im just 16 years old,i will watch vedios on youtube but what if i placed some things on wrong part of the cabinet....


You cannot. All PSU pins are clearly labeled, the motherboard manual clearly mentions which pin goes where, no two ports have the same shape. Read the motherboard and psu manual carefully. Watch lots of videos and tutorials.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 14, 2013)

d3p said:


> Adding to the above.
> 
> You're spending close to 80k+ on this RIG & you wanted it to be assemble by Assembler. what if, you face problems after few weeks or months or you reassemble it for cleaning or for better cable management. None of the assembler will help you out to achieve a better a cable management. I'm also sure this so called assemblers might not know, how to get the Pre-Filled water Cooling unit installation or Air Flow Configurations.
> 
> ...





harshilsharma63 said:


> You cannot. All PSU pins are clearly labeled, the motherboard manual clearly mentions which pin goes where, no two ports have the same shape. Read the motherboard and psu manual carefully. Watch lots of videos and tutorials.



what is water cooling?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 14, 2013)

the10karan said:


> what is water cooling?


Thats a 'google it' query, not a 'post it' one.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 23, 2013)

guys can i go with this config? AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
Asus M5A97 EVO R2- Rs 6900
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
HDD Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4000
PSU - Seasonic SS-750JS 750 Watts PSU-5,600
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell S2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD
1920 x 1080) - Rs 8750
Mouse Keyboard Logitech - Rs 650
APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA 230V (BR1100CI-IN)
1.1 KVA UPS-5490
Total=78215

bump !

please reply....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ absolutely..
& if possible get gigabyte HD7970 Windforce cooler edition...


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 24, 2013)

the10karan said:


> guys can i go with this config? AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2- Rs 6900
> Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
> GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
> ...



Nice config.

Check your private message inbox.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

the10karan said:


> guys can i go with this config? AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2- Rs 6900
> *Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450*
> GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
> ...



> For ram, the cheapest rams are at FK. Get them from there.

> WD blue 1 TB is available for 3.8k at FK.

> For KB and mouse, there is an Acer mouse for around 400 which is very nice, though I don't remember the name.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 24, 2013)

you can look for logitech g100 combo ~ 1300


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razer arctosa ~ 2.2k
logitech g300 ~ 1.3k
for gaming needs enough. MK200 is not suited for 80k rig

+1 for gigabyte HD 7970 it costs 27k only dude why waste more money on sappire normel version


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 24, 2013)

Better get Asus  990fx mobo @9k


----------



## the10karan (Jun 24, 2013)

ok guys,thank you very much,it took me 3 long days to config this rig ,and guys ok i will go for gigabyte hd 7970,and where are you getting asus 990fx mobo for 9k?,please tell me a good site from where i can get components cheaply,and no i cant go razor keyboard or mouse,but i will surely upgrade it later  so this is my final config-sus M5A97 EVO R2- Rs 6900
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
GPU gigabyte  HD 7970 - Rs 27000
HDD Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4000
PSU - Seasonic SS-750JS 750 Watts PSU-5,600
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell S2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD
1920 x 1080) - Rs 8750
Mouse Keyboard Logitech - Rs 650
APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA 230V (BR1100CI-IN)
1.1 KVA UPS-5490
Total=77205


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

From where did you get this price quote? Motherboard is cheap and HDD is expensive. WD Blue 1 TB is available for 3.8k.

From where did you get this price quote? Motherboard is cheap and HDD is expensive. WD Blue 1 TB is available for 3.8k.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 24, 2013)

can anyone give me the link of all the components?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

the10karan said:


> can anyone give me the link of all the components?



Processor, graphic card, OPD, cabinet, KB and mouse and UPS are available on mdcomputers.in, RAM, HDD and monitor in on flipkart.



the10karan said:


> can anyone give me the link of all the components?



Processor, graphic card, OPD, cabinet, KB and mouse and UPS are available on mdcomputers.in, RAM, HDD and monitor in on flipkart.


----------



## the10karan (Jun 24, 2013)

I cant find gskill ram at fk for 3.4k


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 25, 2013)

the10karan said:


> I cant find gskill ram at fk for 3.4k



CORSAIR RAM VENGEANCE 8GB DDR3 1600FSB @3833

Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com @ 4180
Cheapest 8Gb sticks i could find


----------



## the10karan (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks  can i buy this ram? is this good? Flipkart.com: Online Store

this one- www.flipkart.com/m/g-skill-ripjawsx-ddr3-8-gb-2-x-4-gb-pc-ram-f3-12800cl9d-8gbxl/p/itmd2rysqgrmywpa?pid=RAMD2RYRAZDXEMNE&fromSearch=true&otracker=search


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 26, 2013)

APC 1.1 KVA is available for 5-5.2K max.



ASHISH65 said:


> Better get Asus 990fx mobo @9k



if op not going for multigpu setup a 970 board will suffice.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2013)

the10karan said:


> thanks  can i buy this ram? is this good? Flipkart.com: Online Store
> 
> this one- Flipkart.com: Online Store



Yes, this ram is very good. you can also take a look at the (generally cheaper Kingston HyperX Blu


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 26, 2013)

Get the Rams from 8GB RAM | Buy 8GB Laptop RAM | Buy 8GB Desktop RAM


----------



## the10karan (Jun 26, 2013)

where do i get asus 990fx mobo for 9k?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 26, 2013)

the10karan said:


> where do i get asus 990fx mobo for 9k?



At local store 

get this one.you get it around 9.5k at street store

- ASUS M5A99X EVO Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com


----------



## the10karan (Jul 3, 2013)

where can i get corsair 400r for rs 4800?,i checked everywhere and it costs more then 6k


----------



## d3p (Jul 3, 2013)

the10karan said:


> where can i get corsair 400r for rs 4800?,i checked everywhere and it costs more then 6k



No way Corsair Carbide 400r will cost you 4k. I guess it was 300r, which was costing 4k earlier, but now that's 4.7k

The Cheapest 400r is available for 5.7k at Md Computers.

Link : CORSAIR CABINET 400R


----------

